# Taming Aggressive Budgie | Help?



## Caralit (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello fellow bird owners! The name is Alyson, and I recently joined these forums in search of help to help me tame my budgerigars. 

I got my two budgerigars, Gazer :yellow face: , and Sprite :green budgie: back in the November of 2017 from a local pet store with my moms permission. Taming had went very well with Gazer, who cooperated with me well. Sprite, despite us having a bad start, cooperated very little and barely ate the food I offered her from the palm of my hand. Gazer is tamed well, but still learning.
Sprite never did tame well, and would never go any further and refuses to eat from my hand still. I want to tame her, but I really don't know how because she only yells and flies to the other side of her cage if I do offer a hand to have her step up. 

Now, just back in March of this year, I took in my friends female budgie, Blitz :grey:. Blitz never really had liked anyone, and never did anything but bite and screech at us when we would try and get her used to us, lunging at the bars at us. I've tried every possible thing to try and get her to be ok with me. She is fine with our other budgies, they all share a cage and they don't show aggression over anything inside the cage. I was hoping I could seek help taming Sprite and Blitz?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Aly
Check out the stickies in taming & bonding. 
Budgies are naturally more likely to bond to other budgies instead of us. They all have their own personalities and some birds have more potential to bond with us than other birds do.
Don't force yourself upon them, let them move to you (or not) as they wish.

If Blitz is openly aggressive to people, then consider why - It might be that she's just going through a stroppy teenage phase:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/295193-reading-budgie-signs.html
or it could be that she has she not been shown enough patience in taming in the past by your friend, or it could just be her personality (she may just be quite cage territorial and actually behave nicely outside the cage).
At first, I would just leave her be. Let her see that you're only messing about in her cage to clean and bring fresh food and water, and not to 'bother' her. When the aggression hopefully subsides, then you can work more on taming. If she's very anti-hands, then clicker training may be a better way to go.
Good luck


----------



## Caralit (Apr 30, 2018)

JRS said:


> Hi Aly
> Check out the stickies in taming & bonding.
> Budgies are naturally more likely to bond to other budgies instead of us. They all have their own personalities and some birds have more potential to bond with us than other birds do.
> Don't force yourself upon them, let them move to you (or not) as they wish.
> ...


Yea, I didn't exactly want to get to many budgies but with school hours, I decided to get Gazer a friend. Now we have three pft. We are guessing Blitz is almost a year old, as well as Gazer. She is just very nippy towards just about anyone, and Sprite is just a bit skittish. I'll have to look through the stickies again though. I just want to try and get some sort of bond in case of emergency and so they can come outside more.


----------

